# Giving up smoking



## pazuzuinxs (Jan 23, 2014)

I really really need to stop smoking. And set goals for that. Being a physician myself, I see huge numbers of people affected but the addiction is too strong. Currently down to about 2-3 per day but can't seem to go lower. Shared experiences anyone?


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

It's not that hard once you get past the first month or so. The first month or so is torture. Especially the first couple of weeks. But I still have the urge to light up every day. And I quit in 2008 or so. Just remember that you are still addicted even if you quit. It never goes away. It just gets easier to resist.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

I'm really addicted to pop with caffeine, but have never been addicted to cigarettes. I have high blood pressure and I drink a ton so it is really bad for me though. I've quit a few times but always seem to start back up. Good luck on quitting!


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

slyfox said:


> I'm really addicted to pop with caffeine, but have never been addicted to cigarettes.


 It's not nearly the same thing. Nicotine is super powerful. I drink a lot of pop but I can go a week without it and it doesn't bother me that much. When I used to smoke, you didn't want to be around me if I had to go more than a half hour without a cigarette.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

WillYouStopDave said:


> It's not nearly the same thing. Nicotine is super powerful. I drink a lot of pop but I can go a week without it and it doesn't bother me that much. When I used to smoke, you didn't want to be around me if I had to go more than a half hour without a cigarette.


Never said it was exactly the same. It just was the closest experience I had to relating to the OP. Didn't intend offend, just was supporting the Op because threads on Goal Setting often get no or little replies.

Smoking is deadlier, but caffeine is an addiction that is killing me. I'm on two blood pressure medicines and a heart medicine. I don't know what a lot of pop is to you but I can easily drink a 12 pack in a day if I don't try to limit myself. My dad used to go along with it and would let me drink the same amount when I was young. He occasionally *****ed about the cost but since I'll drink store brand pop he didn't complain too much. When I try to quit I get migraines and get irritable. I know I do bad with addictions that's why I'll never take up something like smoking.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

slyfox said:


> Never said it was exactly the same. It just was the closest experience I had to relating to the OP. Didn't intend offend, just was supporting the Op because threads on Goal Setting often get no or little replies.


 No offense taken. Just making sure no one thought soda was addictive in the same way as cigarettes.


----------



## Out of the Ashes (Jun 6, 2013)

I just quit smoking about three weeks ago. I switched to the nicotine patch. That's something I'd suggest.


----------



## pazuzuinxs (Jan 23, 2014)

Out of the Ashes said:


> I just quit smoking about three weeks ago. I switched to the nicotine patch. That's something I'd suggest.


Am scared of the vivid dreams...did you get any? I got a couple of patches but haven't used them yet.


----------



## pazuzuinxs (Jan 23, 2014)

slyfox said:


> Never said it was exactly the same. It just was the closest experience I had to relating to the OP. Didn't intend offend, just was supporting the Op because threads on Goal Setting often get no or little replies.
> 
> Smoking is deadlier, but caffeine is an addiction that is killing me. I'm on two blood pressure medicines and a heart medicine. I don't know what a lot of pop is to you but I can easily drink a 12 pack in a day if I don't try to limit myself. My dad used to go along with it and would let me drink the same amount when I was young. He occasionally *****ed about the cost but since I'll drink store brand pop he didn't complain too much. When I try to quit I get migraines and get irritable. I know I do bad with addictions that's why I'll never take up something like smoking.


Well, pop's pretty bad for you and I have a buddy at work who always has to have his coke on him. Says he can't stand the diet variety and I can't blame him for that. But he's growing in size, and I have a strong feeling it is due to his pop addiction.

Do you drink all kinds or have a specific one you go with?


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

pazuzuinxs said:


> Well, pop's pretty bad for you and I have a buddy at work who always has to have his coke on him. Says he can't stand the diet variety and I can't blame him for that. But he's growing in size, and I have a strong feeling it is due to his pop addiction.
> 
> Do you drink all kinds or have a specific one you go with?


Just cola in general. Usually pepsi or store brand, but sometimes coke. I like coke best but since my girlfriend drinks pepsi I tend to take a lot of hers and buy her new cases constantly. She has suggested at times quitting pop because when I try to quit my own pop I usually end up going after hers.

My weight has gone up pretty high too. I can't stand diet pop either. I'll choose water when the choice is diet pop or water. I have been trying to drink more water but it is hard especially around meals.


----------



## Out of the Ashes (Jun 6, 2013)

pazuzuinxs said:


> Am scared of the vivid dreams...did you get any? I got a couple of patches but haven't used them yet.


No, I haven't gotten any vivid dreams. I remember having them at other times when I quit with the patches though. Nothing too bad.


----------



## pazuzuinxs (Jan 23, 2014)

slyfox said:


> Just cola in general. Usually pepsi or store brand, but sometimes coke. I like coke best but since my girlfriend drinks pepsi I tend to take a lot of hers and buy her new cases constantly. She has suggested at times quitting pop because when I try to quit my own pop I usually end up going after hers.
> 
> My weight has gone up pretty high too. I can't stand diet pop either. I'll choose water when the choice is diet pop or water. I have been trying to drink more water but it is hard especially around meals.


You know this is so true. Exact same thing had happened to me at one point. Don't want to derail my own thread, but having those 'combos' and getting a pop with every meal just to wash things down...I hear you. Gave it up by drinking 'unsweet' tea every-time since last many years. Really worked for me.


----------



## pazuzuinxs (Jan 23, 2014)

WillYouStopDave said:


> It's not that hard once you get past the first month or so. The first month or so is torture. Especially the first couple of weeks. But I still have the urge to light up every day. And I quit in 2008 or so. Just remember that you are still addicted even if you quit. It never goes away. It just gets easier to resist.


Tell me about it! Best I did was a couple of months, going cold turkey under the influence of a particularly attractive ex. Ex became 'ex' and the habit returned.
But tell me your tale, how did you do it? I would appreciate all the info and help I can get.


----------



## HelpfulHero (Aug 14, 2013)

I have been off of cigarettes for a month but one day I bought a pack and smoked it all in the same day. A coworker of mine makes me a few a week but considering I was at half a pack a day that is much better and I'm proud of myself now I just need to start working out but honestly I need some female motivation


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

pazuzuinxs said:


> But tell me your tale, how did you do it? I would appreciate all the info and help I can get.


 I wish I could tell you there's a secret. But no. I smoked for 20 years and I "quit" many times (usually for less than a day) but the fact of the matter is that I liked smoking. I didn't really want to quit. I just didn't want cancer. When you're torn like that, it's even harder.

I'm kind of surprised I did it, really. I don't know how.


----------



## lesedwards (Oct 7, 2013)

what about the ecigarettes? I thought they help with quirtting smoking?


----------



## catfreak1991 (May 24, 2014)

I never really understood why it's so hard to quit this. I tried tobacco AND marijuana and I didn't care for either of them. 

Now alcohol and ESPECIALLY benzos are like the devils seed. If you want to know what it's like to go through hell, try going cold-turkey off benzos. :afr


----------



## Out of the Ashes (Jun 6, 2013)

lesedwards said:


> what about the ecigarettes? I thought they help with quirtting smoking?


Those do work good.


----------



## Zack (Apr 20, 2013)

catfreak1991 said:


> *I never really understood why it's so hard to quit this. I tried tobacco AND marijuana and I didn't care for either of them. *
> 
> Now alcohol and ESPECIALLY benzos are like the devils seed. If you want to know what it's like to go through hell, try going cold-turkey off benzos. :afr


True _dat_.


----------



## cocooned (Jun 29, 2014)

I know I should quit and I've tried before but I can't. Smoking is one of my favorite things to do, and I'm addicted to the routine too. Wake up, smoke. Eat breakfast, smoke. Done showering, smoke. Stressing out or feeling depressed? Here have a cowboy killer. I started smoking when I was 13, I know what it's doing to my body but I just ain't care.


----------



## bluegc8 (May 17, 2014)

cocooned said:


> I know I should quit and I've tried before but I can't. Smoking is one of my favorite things to do, and I'm addicted to the routine too. Wake up, smoke. Eat breakfast, smoke. Done showering, smoke. Stressing out or feeling depressed? Here have a cowboy killer. I started smoking when I was 13, I know what it's doing to my body but I just ain't care.


I know what you mean. I love going outside for a smoke, especially the 1st one in the morning. I've been trying to quit for the past 3 years and I finally stopped just last week. I haven't had a smoke in a week. Smoking got to the point where it didn't make me feel better anymore. It used to help with the stress but then it actually started to make me feel worse but I kept smoking because I was addicted. It made me feel worse in that after I smoked, I felt stinky(to the point where it started to affect me feeling comfortable going out into public), no energy, and I felt that people hated me for doing it. Also, I thought about how ugly I'd be when I turned 30 compared to if I didn't smoke. I used those feelings to help me quit.


----------

